# Eclipse - Sprache einstellen



## hassanen (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen ob man den Compiler Eclipse auch auf der Sprache Deutsch benutzen kann.

Ich bin totaler Anfänger .... hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 
Hab erkannt das bei dem Eclipse beim code schreiben die Funktionen definiert werden, wobei es auf englisch geschrieben ist. Deutsch wär mir natürlicher lieber.



Gruß


----------



## foobar (16. Aug 2008)

1. Danke für diesen aussagekräftigen Titel

2. Eclipse ist keine Compiler sondern eine IDE http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrierte_Entwicklungsumgebung

3. Ich verstehe die Frage nicht genau, aber du suchst wohl nach einem Languagepack für Eclipse: http://www.eclipse.org/babel/


----------



## hassanen (16. Aug 2008)

genau..hab den link dann auf

->Downloads
Download Eclipse language packs.

und dann stehen da die 2 links:

Ganymede - built August 10 2008
Includes Eclipse SDK 3.4, CDT 5.0, Webtools 3.0  [Request more projects]
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/ganymede 


 Europa - built August 10 2008
Includes Eclipse SDK 3.3  [Request more projects]
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/europa 


Beim öffnen der Links öffnet sich eine Xml Datei. Mit einen geschrieben Code..
Was jetzt? oO


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2008)

Du installierst das über den Eclipse Update Manager.


----------



## hassanen (16. Aug 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du installierst das über den Eclipse Update Manager.



könntest du es nicht bitte etwas ausführlicher erklären wie ich vorgehen soll?
Ich hab jetzt mal die XML datei auf der Festplatte gespeicher und in meinen Ordner
org.eclipse.update hinzugefügt.

funkt. aber nicht.

Eclipse Update Manager find ich nicht..


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2008)

Nein, die Datei speichert man nicht, sondern man trägt den Link im Eclipse Update Manager ein.
http://help.eclipse.org/stable/topic/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/tasks/tasks-34.htm


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2008)

lass mal .. zu kompletziert. danke


----------



## pc-world (17. Aug 2008)

Also erstmal öffnest du folgende Menü-Struktur in Eclipse (ich verwende Eclipse 3.3):





Jetzt klickst du auf "Find and Install..."

Im kommenden Fenster wählst du folgendes aus:




Jetzt klickst du auf "Next".

Ein Klick auf den Button "New Remote Site":
Unter Name trägst du "Language Packs" ein.
Unter URL:
- wenn du Eclipse 3.4 verwendest: http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/ganymede
- wenn Eclipse 3.3 (wie ich): http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/europa/




Mit "OK" bestätigen.

Dann "Language Packs" anhaken:




Mit "Finish" bestätigen.

Nach ein paar Sekunden siehst du einen ziemlich langen Tree.
Dort hakst du "Eclipse Language Pack for German" an:




Mit "Next" bestätigen.

Dann die Terms of Use akzeptieren (aber auch wirklich nur, wenn du mit ihnen einverstanden bist ;-)):




Jetzt ein Klick auf "Next".


Im nächsten Fenster mit "Finish" bestätigen.

Jetzt wird eine Weile gedownloadet:





Jetzt sollte alles geklappt haben (bin gerade selber noch am downloaden ).


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2008)

Dank dir!

Super Doku!


Gruss


----------



## webstarg (8. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht als Ergänzung zum Post von pc-world:
Vorgehensweise bei *Java Eclipse 3.4 (Ganymede),* da sich diese bei der Installation des Language Packs von 3.3 unterscheidet.




















grüße
webstarg


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2008)

Vielen dank für die tuts

gruß

max


----------



## Ebenius (18. Dez 2008)

Ich glaube, ich bekomme immer Probleme wenn ich sowas schreibe. Ich weise trotzdem darauf hin: Es gibt viele Gründe, Compiler und IDEs auf Englisch zu benutzen. In meinen Augen die wichtigsten zwei:
Alle API-Docs, Tutorials, How-To's, Design Patterns für Java und Bibliotheken sind in Englisch verfügbar, meist aber nicht in Deutsch. Englisch sollte man also möglichst gut können. Allein des Trainings wegen würde ich also die IDE in Englisch lassen.
Wenn man Probleme mit irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen hat, oder wenn man nach Rat sucht wie die eine oder andere Funktion in der IDE benutzt wird (wie hier), so findet man üblicher Weise eine ganze Menge Hilfe im Netz; mit Abstand das Meiste in Englisch. Wenn Du nun also Deine Deutsche Fehlermeldung (zum Beispiel eine vom Compiler) in google wirfst, wirst Du sicher weniger schnell glücklich als mit der Englischen Fehlermeldung.
Just my $0.02

Ebenius


----------



## maki (18. Dez 2008)

Geht mir genauso Ebenius, halte es auch für unklug sowas zu machen(genauso wie deutsche Wörter im Quell code), da es einem nicht wirklich hilft, ganz im Gegenteil.

IT und speziell SW Entwicklung ist nunmal Englisch (oder zumindest eine stark vereinfachte Untermenge davon), die Pflege der deutschen Sprache ist da nicht angebracht, führt nur zu Denglisch.

Je schneller Anfänger Englisch lernen umso schneller sind sie in der Lage sich selbst zu helfen.


----------

